

Does it matter that I don't do something that really matters? - misleading_name

I'm a developer at a small young tech company. I love to go in to work every day, and each day I solve little problems. But looking at the big picture - no matter how good I get at my current job - I will never really do anything "important." In other words, I don't do something that really "matters." Should I care about more than the fact that I love the details of what I do?
======
nostrademons
Do _you_ care about it? Do you end up feeling unfulfilled at the end of the
day?

For me, I'd be very unhappy if I had to work on things that don't matter (one
reason why I hated writing software for hedge funds...) But that's a personal
preference - part of what gives my life meaning is the impact I have on the
world. A lot of people don't think in those terms - they just want to earn
enough to pay the bills, indulge in their hobbies, and spend time with the
people they love - and that's fine.

------
BigFatGangsta
As long as you enjoy what you do and keep learning new stuff. Don't loose
sleep over if it is currently "important" or not.

